# Side to Side blade movement.



## warspyder (Oct 21, 2015)

I have a Grizzly G1060 scroll saw, I picked up from CL as an upgrade to an old Craftsman. I am aware of and understand the front to back movement of the blade due to the arc of travel. However, there is a large amount of side to side movement. There seems to be, between 1/16 - 1/8 of an inch, movement in the blade. What would be the cause of this movement? A bad pivot bushing? A bent upper or lower arm? Also there seems to be a lot of vibration, I don't know if it is normal for this brand.

As it is the saw is practically useless for me. I am open to suggestions.

Thank you,
Mark


----------



## Planeman40 (Nov 3, 2010)

First of all, the vibration is normal for scroll saws due to the reciprocating parts. Bolt it down to a sturdy table and all will be O.K. As to the "side to side" play, check to see if the bearings in the reciprocating arms are not worn (oil these) and tighten the blade until you get a high pitched "ping" when the blade is plucked. This tightening should cure the "side to side" play, though excessive side pressure can still bend the blade sideways.


----------

